# I like this photo. Maybe you will too.



## a Vertigo Guy

Come into the Love Hut.

-C


----------



## oneshot

I do. Beautiful frogs!


----------



## drpsholder

Interesting to say the least!


----------



## Steverd

Great photo and frogs...
What type of frogs are these, sorry still learning?

Steve


----------



## jbherpin

Steverd said:


> Great photo and frogs...
> What type of frogs are these, sorry still learning?
> 
> Steve


They look like D. tinctorius "Matecho".

JBear


----------



## jbherpin

The blue throats are a stunning contrast!

Thanks for sharing!

JBear


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

These are Giant Oranges


----------

